# Disney Towmater Cross stitch pattern



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

My GS likes Towmater. Was thinking if I could find a free cross stitch pattern, I'd make it for his birthday. Has anyone seen or have this pattern. Thanks


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

I found this one at "The Stitchery"

http://thestitchery.com/itemdy00.asp?c=&T1=T66534&GEN1=&SKW=cars&PageNo=1

I'm sure there are others out there, but this one looks pretty reasonable. $14.99 for the kit.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Isn't there a program to convert photos to stitch pattern? I thought I saw something way back when about this.

Anyway............ here's a site that will convert any photo to pattern, charge is $5 to do so. You just need an image on your computer of what you want converted, download it and go from there..........................

http://www.picturecraftwork.com/en/

Maybe a "Google" will find something free.



.


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

CraftyDiva said:


> Isn't there a program to convert photos to stitch pattern?


I've used digistitch -
Here's a link to a free download
http://www.totalshareware.com/asp/detail_view.asp?application=17206


----------

